
DoorDash Ordered to Pay $9.5M to Arbitrate 5k Labor Disputes - siberianbear
https://www.courthousenews.com/doordash-ordered-to-pay-12m-to-arbitrate-5000-labor-disputes/
======
siberianbear
This is a follow-on to a similar story in December 2019

[https://www.courthousenews.com/drivers-win-bid-to-probe-
door...](https://www.courthousenews.com/drivers-win-bid-to-probe-doordashs-
role-in-arbitration-rules/)

